# Cheap substrate



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

I need a Really cheap substrate for my 38 gallon, maybe something I can find local?

I'm on a low budget



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

Pool filter sand with MTS is your cheapest and best option IMO


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

pool filter sand.. you can find it at home depot or lowes its like 6 bucks for 50 pounds


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not on an especially low budget ...but the 8-9 bags of flourite I discovered I would need for a 90g I'm setting up is a bit beyond realistic, so i figure $20 of pool filter sand and some MTS is the way to go. It'll take awhile, but cheaper. As in, $150 cheaper, just for substrate.

And I've read many good things about that combo, so I recommend it regardless of what I'm doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Swimming pool filter sand is nearly ideal for an aquarium substrate. The only real problem is that in any part of the country you can only (cheaply) get the color mined most locally. I'd rather have red flint filter sand, but quartzite is the only offering in Michigan. ;-( 

The second choice, with a higher cation exchange capacity, is Oil Dri.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Can you tell me more about oil dry?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

I just put turface-mvp in my 120.Several have told me it is a good substrate. It only took one 50lb bag for my tank.Only $9.00.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

I would prefer turface but I can't find


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

or petsmart sell 5 pound bags of flourite black for 6.50 if you have their petperks card (it's free)


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I tried the Oil Dri stuff, I wasn't impressed. No matter how much I rinsed it, it was still an absolute mess. Even after nearly four months in a tank, the lightest brush would turn the tank black.

Cheap, yes. Easy to work with, no.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

:help:


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## wamblee2003 (Apr 1, 2007)

I use oil dry in all of my tanks. the trick is to cap it with sand or gravel. Then I only get a small cloud when I remove a rooted plant. As a clay it settles fairly quick and my corys don't stir it up.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Pool filter sand with MTS under it remains the cheapest good substrate I know of, short of using free Flourite that somebody gives away. If you heavily plant the tank you won't see the substrate for more than a couple of months anyway.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm I'm going with either some inert gravel and capped with a small anount I'd AS,aquariuplants own, or turface

I'm going for turface at top priority I think


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm guessing by MTS you guys aren't talking about Malaysian Trumpet Snails, so I gotta be the guy who asks the silly question.....what's MTS?

I'm setting up a 30, and a 55 gallon tank, I have two bags of eco complete and I'm looking for other really cheap substrate to mix with it and bulk up my substrate layers.


----------



## RobertPlant (Mar 9, 2011)

DerCribben said:


> I'm guessing by MTS you guys aren't talking about Malaysian Trumpet Snails, so I gotta be the guy who asks the silly question.....what's MTS?
> 
> I'm setting up a 30, and a 55 gallon tank, I have two bags of eco complete and I'm looking for other really cheap substrate to mix with it and bulk up my substrate layers.


LOL..no doubt - in this case they're talking "mineralized top soil"...also there's "Multiple tank syndrome", but where I live it's "manitoba telephone system"


----------



## RobertPlant (Mar 9, 2011)

*Free?*



Geniusdudekiran said:


> or petsmart sell 5 pound bags of flourite black for 6.50 if you have their petperks card (it's free)


I like free stuff! - gonna see if there's a petsmart in Winipeg (..if my wife lets me)
I would have thought that w/pool sand...it would be hard to plant(to light of a cap) I'm sure I just suck @ planting buoyant items - I was going to do generic soil w/black fluorite cap.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

The regular-sized flourite is an excellent (inert) substrate, but not terribly easy to plant - the grain size is a bit big. I'm also using Flourite black sand in another tank ...and the grains are a bit small and tend to make a mess. In yet another tank, I have fine gravel, and that's a good size for ease of planting. I just wish it had a layer of MTS or potting soil under it.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Mineralized top soil-http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/72382-mineralized-top-soil-substrate.html


----------



## RobertPlant (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone done Walstad method & NOT used MTS...just straight potting soil & some oyster shells?


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Straight potting soil has very high nitrate. You're better off doing equal parts of - backyard soil (no roots, leaf litter), sand, peat moss and vermiculite. Mix them thoroughly, gradually add water until it is the consistency of a dough.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

Man if you were closer I would give you the other bag of turface.I would hate to ship it,it would most likely get busted in transit.


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

Whatever works for you but this is sort-of what I'm following:

How to set up a Walstad-type natural planted tank:

Substrate:
One to 1.5 inches of unsterilized garden soil, potting soil or topsoil with 1 to 1.5 inches of 2-4mm gravel on top. Don't use subsoils or clay soils from areas near brackish water. If the soil is acidic, you can use powdered dolomite lime mixed in. If you have soft water add pelleted dolomite lime, or crushed shells to gradually increase the level of hard water nutrients over time. She recommends not adding peat or fertilizers (including manure). Adding a small amount of well-decayed organic matter/compost is fine. You may want to set up a bottle test to see how much the soil yellows the water. Add a layer of soil and cover it with a layer of gravel and then add water being careful not to disturb the soil. Then let it sit for several weeks. Some soils leach more than others. When using bagged soil, it would be a good idea to spread it in a thin layer and let it air out over night to gas out ammonia.



Plants:
Use lots of different plants, some of which will eventually grow emergent. Use floating plants too. Generally cheaper plants are easier to grow.



Fish:
Diana says you can immediately moderately stock the tank. (Keep an eye on ammonia, because I've had soil that immediately cycled a tank and other soil that took a month to be habitable.) Avoid plant eaters or fish that dig in the substrate.



Lighting:
Diana prefers a mix of sunlight and fluorescent lighting--one to two watts per gallon if the tank does not receive sunlight, less if the tank receives sunlight. She likes to use a combination of cool white and plant grow light fluorescent bulbs. Avoid tanks taller than 18 inches unless the tank will receive sunlight. She recommends a timer set to 10-14 hours of light per day.



Filtration:
Her book says that all you need is water movement, though these days, Diana recommends using mechanical filtration as well. A power head with a pre-filter works fine.



Fertilization:
Feed the fish liberally.



Water changes:
50% every 6 months, or if fish or plants look unhappy. Mulm feeds the plants.



Aeration:
only if the fish are piping/gasping in the early morning hours.


----------



## warhead_71 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been out of the hobby for awhile and just recently got back into it. A few years ago the cheap solution was a 1/2" layer of regular garden topsoil, then a 1"-2" layer of "unscented" clay kitty litter on top. The dirt is free from your backyard. The kitty litter is typically under $3 for a big 20lb bag of it. Pour water carefully so you don't disrupt the dirt layer. The kitty litter will cloud your water at first, but settles down after a day. I ran this in a tank for 3-4 years with no problems. I kept swords, crypts, anubias, java fern, mosses and various bunched plants and they all had great color with low/medium lighting.

Check this thread: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/55280-have-kitty-litter-substrate-i-do.html


----------



## BobR (Mar 28, 2011)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> I just put turface-mvp in my 120.Several have told me it is a good substrate. It only took one 50lb bag for my tank.Only $9.00.


How do you like the Turface MVP grain size and color? I've been strongly considering Turface Pro League (same product, small grain size) in Natural (same color as MVP, I think?). My local John Deere only stocks in it red though, so I've got some researching to do if I want Pro League. I think they said they do stock the MVP, which might be an acceptable substitute.

BTW, this is my first post here, but I've been checking out the forum for a while! Good stuff!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

i LOVE NPT with miracle grow potting soil its awsome ive have 4 or 5 tanks with it


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi BobR,

I have seen both and I decided on Turface Pro League. I have a couple of bags of "Grey" stashed away, but my next purchase will probably be either Red or the new Heritage Red which should look even darker when wet if the Grey is any example.

30 Gallon w/ Turface Pro League Grey


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Substrate (and the aquarium) look fantastic!

Nice job, Roy!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Momotaro!


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

I really like the turface mvp,it looks more brown than red.The only draw back is that it is light and will blow around at first,mine has been in my tank for about 2 months and is doing better.No fish yet just plants.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

You can't get any cheaper than backyard dirt


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ya, but that might have fertilizer, and also other stuff that could easily kill your fishies.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I had my soil tested a while back for gardening so that is always recommended. Also, I assumed mineralizing and giving it a soak would help with any excess fertilizer.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

agreed. you don't want any worms or grubs in your tank.


----------



## Rider (Mar 13, 2006)

Miracle Gro Organic potting soil capped with pool filter sand.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi BobR,
> 
> I have seen both and I decided on Turface Pro League. I have a couple of bags of "Grey" stashed away, but my next purchase will probably be either Red or the new Heritage Red which should look even darker when wet if the Grey is any example.
> 
> 30 Gallon w/ Turface Pro League Grey


If this wasn't in a thread specifically about cheap substrate, I'd think you had paid more than a dollar per pound for this. It looks incredible! How does it sink? Do you find any particles with sharp edges?


----------

